# purple smokey with teal liner



## daniela_24 (Sep 26, 2010)

this is a look i did just for fun hope you like it!!
FACE:

MAKE UP FOR EVER: HD Primer in GREEN just on the places skin is    thin                and it gets easily   red(chin,around the nose  etc.) 
 M.U.F.E Matte Velvet+ Foundation 
BOBBI BROWN Creamy Concealer in Warm Natural 
DIORskin Forever Compact Powder in 030 
NARS Orgasm Blush 
EYES:

 ARTECO Eyeshadow Base 
M.U.F.E Aqua Cream e/s in No.19(all over the lid and blended upwards) 
MAC Carbon e/s(all over the lid and blended upwards) 
BODY SHOP Silver Glitter Liquid Eye Liner(upper lashline) 
ERRE DUE Silky Eye Pencil 09(shimmering green-->lower lashline) 
DOROTHY L Matic Eyeliner No.202(over the erre due eyeliner) 
L'OREAL Million Lashes Mascara 
LIPS:

 MAC Prep+Prime Lip Base 
SEPHORA Nano Lip Pencil in No.4 Candid Candy 
L'OREAL Color Riche 303 Tender Rose 
AVON Cool Peach Lipstick 
CHANEL Glossimer No.98 Galactic 
BROWS:

 MAC Impeccable Brow Pencil in Dirty Blonde


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, that is so beautiful! I love the dimension that the smokey purple has. Reminds me of Ariel! I couldn't see pics here for whatever reason, but clicked and they popped up.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 26, 2010)

Very pretty, I love the shimmer.


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 26, 2010)

Also don't see the pic, had to go to your blog.... Gorgeous hun!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't see pic here either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i did see it in your blog and love it


----------



## LIVINGDEADGIRLL (Sep 26, 2010)

love ittt!!!!


----------



## daniela_24 (Sep 27, 2010)

thank u ladies...i dont know why cant u see the pics ....cause i can!!!


----------



## durellsgrl (Sep 27, 2010)

wow! you look gorgeous!!


----------



## mystery (Sep 27, 2010)

wow! you look absolutely gorgeous, this look is stunning!


----------



## daniela_24 (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## Gonzajuju (Sep 28, 2010)

Love this!!!


----------



## marilyn_m (Sep 29, 2010)

love it!


----------



## daniela_24 (Sep 29, 2010)

thank u very very much


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 29, 2010)

That eyeshadow combination is so pretty.  I am just blown away!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 30, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## kaylabella (Oct 1, 2010)

This is gorgeous! I love the color combo!


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 3, 2010)

So pretty!!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 3, 2010)

you look so beautiful.. flawless skin! and your eyes = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am gona check out your blog now and bookmark it.. Please do a tutorial some day

oh btw what shade of MUFE mat velvet do you wear? I am an NC 42 too


----------



## ShortnSassy (Oct 3, 2010)

this is so pretty!!!


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 3, 2010)

Really pretty!


----------



## daniela_24 (Oct 4, 2010)

thank you girls
i really dont remember the exact shade cause its written on the box not on the bottle and i threw it away....sorry!!


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 6, 2010)

You are seriously pretty. I love purple smokey eyes, my fav type of smokey and you rock this


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2010)

Such a lovely combo ....


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 6, 2010)

Very creative! Nice.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 9, 2010)

You are beautiful.. like a doll!


----------



## Abrilita02 (Oct 13, 2010)

That is frickin Gorg! BM'ing ur blog.


----------



## HMC (Oct 14, 2010)

You are gorgeous! Love the look! Well done


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 14, 2010)

Love this color combo! You look beautiful!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 14, 2010)

Stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## Chupla (Oct 15, 2010)

Love this i made need to copy you ;p


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 18, 2010)

Beautiful! Love those colors together!


----------



## daniela_24 (Oct 19, 2010)

thank youuuuuu very much ladies!!!!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 19, 2010)

Simply gorjuss!!! Love the glitter, it really kicks it up a notch!


----------



## tangledupinpink (Oct 20, 2010)

Very pretty!
  	It suits you. I'm jealous of your hair, too.


----------



## daniela_24 (Oct 21, 2010)

thank u very much!!!
  	your comments make me really happy


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 21, 2010)

Gorgous!


----------



## minakokanmuri (Oct 25, 2010)

wow! that teal liner is a STUNNING COLOUR! high saturation but low value...i need to find a liner like that!! perfectly complemented with the purple. great work, keep em coming!


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 25, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## daniela_24 (Nov 6, 2010)

thank u soooo much girls


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 6, 2010)

The purple/teal combo is fab!

  	You have SUCH pretty skin!


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2010)

So pretty!!!


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Nov 7, 2010)

wow this is stunning!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

beautiful love all the colors


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 28, 2010)

love that colour combo


----------

